# 5 Unexpected Things That Happen When You Autocross a Chevrolet Bolt EV



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​



> *The first time a Tesla silently rolled up to a drag strip, everyone probably thought it was lost.*
> 
> What happened next is that the electric car obliterated every other competitor at the drag strip. It didn’t matter that it was a Lamborghini or some other famously fast car — the Tesla continued to devour quarter-miles quicker than everyone else and, in doing so, legitimized its status as a serious competitor and one of the most advanced electric cars money could buy.
> 
> I think the Chevrolet Bolt EV is on a similar path, except with autocross events instead of drag strips. The little electric hatchback/crossover (and the Volt as well) is beginning to form a subculture of autocross fans who are getting used to blazing through courses and setting times that impress onlookers in the same way the Tesla did at the drag strip.


Read more about the 5 Unexpected Things That Happen When You Autocross a Chevrolet Bolt EV at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That was a fun read!

Thanks!

Rob


----------

